# one shot VS two shots each week



## Waldstrol (Sep 8, 2012)

Running Test E for my first cycle (12 weeks), was wondering which is better, one 500mg shot a week, or two 250mg shots?

Would appreciate reasons for your answers

Cheers


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

your fine doing 1 some people preach more stable levels with 2 but its up to you if you dont mind jabbing for your first cycle imo ad just say stick to once a week


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tecnically two would be better but I doubt you'd notice the difference, I only do one jab with long esters.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

im doing same cycle mate im just having one a week 500mg use less pins this way cba going to the needle exchange anytime soon full of ****in bag heads


----------



## Waldstrol (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah it seems like common sense 2 a week would be better than 1. But if you did only 1, would the T levels drop by the end of the week?


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

I have always done one per week for my cycles (3 injectable so far) But for my next one (only one week away from starting :thumb: ) I will be doing twice a week. The reason for this is I found doing 2-3ml in one site tended to build up as i was only using my glutes.( Started getting bulgeing glutes, but not in a good way.:no: Have moved to slimmer pins now and will be rotating my jabs around glutes, quads and chest.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

used to bang 4 to 5 ml in every monday one shot when i could get hold of 5ml syringes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

1 a week is fine


----------



## Waldstrol (Sep 8, 2012)

Might be a silly question, but you see you pierce the top of the vial with the needle, once your all done, do you just keep the vial how it is? Because surely theres going to be a small hole in the top now.. and you still have more test in it to use next time..?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sniper83 said:


> used to bang 4 to 5 ml in every monday one shot *when i could get hold of 5ml syringes*.


 believe me mate that big fck of 60 ml barrel on the end is harder to get hold of lol


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

fcuk me vet ha never seen owt like it mate lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

As above will have more consistant blood concentrations at x2 a weeks but imo gains overall will prob be the same as with 1 pw, would be a dif story with fast acting aas or a blend like sust with test p in it for example, but things like test e,c,d, undec etc if you only want to in once then its not going to do any harm.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Pinning twice = twice as many pins used and twice the chance of getting infection/abcess for little to no benefit..

No point pinning more than you need to. Oh, and twice as much scar tissue.


----------



## Waldstrol (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok yeah makes sense guys, all very helpfull :beer:

Plus means probably won't need to pin delts and just use quads and glutes if only doing one shot a week :thumbup1:

Guess it makes the most sense to jab the day or a couple of days AFTER legs day seeing as i probably won't be able to walk the next day after jabbing


----------



## JuiCy-uK (Sep 11, 2012)

One week is fine but two would be technically better and lets face it two shots a week (one in each glute) is nothing. Also you would benifit much more from getting a solid diet and training plan worked out rather than worrying about one vs two shots a week.


----------



## Waldstrol (Sep 8, 2012)

JuiCy-uK said:


> One week is fine but two would be technically better and lets face it two shots a week (one in each glute) is nothing. Also you would benifit much more from getting a solid diet and training plan worked out rather than worrying about one vs two shots a week.


Planning on training each muscle group twice a week. Eating 1000kcals over maintenance. 40/40/20 split prot/carb/fat macro split


----------

